
$10000 for a Successful Job Referral - fredngo
http://blog.standoutjobs.com/10000-for-a-successful-job-referral/
======
fredngo
If you know a top web developer in the Boston-area that might be interested in
this opportunity, let them know about this job. It just might be worth $10,000
to you. Job Details are here: <http://blog.standoutjobs.com/edvisors-web-
developers/>

